# Compare the BabyCat



## WallsendJan (Apr 26, 2011)

Tinks babies are 3 weeks old tomorrow. How much they change in that time. They're exploring now so they need higher sides on their residence. they are playing, or brawling with each other now and they're quite rough on Tink at feeding time. They're starting to explore her food too.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Awwww they're so cute! How many boys/girls?  It's like looking at 4 Bumbles (though Bumble is obviously a few weeks older).


----------



## WallsendJan (Apr 26, 2011)

3 boys and 1 girl. They're getting up to mischief now and mum sometimes has that look you get when you're trying to have 5 mins and there's kids hanging from various parts of your anatomy.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ooo I do love a gibger :001_wub:


----------

